

Self-incriminating Crypto Passphrase and the 5th? - s7ephen

I heard somewhere long ago that if your encryption passphrase was self-incriminating for any kind of crime (stealing a candybar when you were a 13 or willingly speeding last week) you would legally be protected by the 5th Amendment if you were ever legally forced to divulge the keys. Is this true?
======
DanielStraight
Couldn't they just force you to type it in in a private room?

